

Adobe Creative Cloud Survey - sangupta
https://adobeformscentral.com/?f=RWEOXopZmiTktEl0uH6x9g

======
michaelpinto
If any of you startups are looking for an opportunity to make a billion come
up with a Creative Suite killer that isn't cloud based. Many of us creatives
really hate Adobe at this point and are looking for alternatives. Most
designers want to own their tools rather than having to rent them...

PS The arrogance of this "survey" really shows you everything that is wrong
with Adobe. They don't give a damn about their customers, they just want your
credit card.

~~~
pdevr
While I agree with the general sentiment, no one has been able to build viable
alternatives. The ones which have come close are GIMP, Inkscape and Scribus.
Maybe contribute code to these projects to make them better? If I recall
correctly, GIMP has a shortage of developers.

